# How to get money from stocks out of vanguard



## Tara (Nov 17, 2021)

My story is in the 1990's.   I worked for the Chilton co.then   And for 1 year it was owned by Walt Disney and I got 45 shares  $8'099.of stock from Walt Disney.   That stock was put into an IRA  into the van guard co.    I am trying to get that money out now.    I keep calling and sometimes they hang up .  What can I do?


----------



## Liberty (Nov 17, 2021)

Tara said:


> My story is in the 1990's.   I worked for the Chilton co.then   And for 1 year it was owned by Walt Disney and I got 45 shares  $8'099.of stock from Walt Disney.   That stock was put into an IRA  into the van guard co.    I am trying to get that money out now.    I keep calling and sometimes they hang up .  What can I do?


You can post your issue on the following free link.  These are brilliant folks that own and are very familiar with Vanguard funds and etfs.  They are great with helping novices navigate the huge Vanguard scene.  They will be able to assist you: https://www.bogleheads.org/index.php?ndays=1


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

I hated dealing with Vanguard. Their website was cumbersome to use and their procedure for selling and receiving funds was unnecessarily complicated.  Despite that, if you have an online account (recommended), you should be able to sell the stock and have it transferred into one of your bank accounts. In order to do this, you'd have to: 
1.Sell the amount of stock to cover how much money you want to receive.
2. Connect your accounts by giving your bank's routing number and your account number on the designated Vanguard online form. Vanguard will likely then make two small deposits into that account to verify that it's valid. 
3. Once you enter those amounts from your bank account to the required area on the Vanguard form your bank account will be verified and you're ready to request your cash to be transferred. 
OR if there's a Vanguard office within a reasonable distance, you could go into the office with your bank info and have a Vanguard associate do it for you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2021)

It sounds like there might be more to the story.

I have an IRA with Vanguard and all I have to do is make a phone call to request a distribution.

You could also request an IRA rollover to another financial institution.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2021)

Pre virus they were 'ok' for buy and hold and/or mutual funds. After virus even compared to others their service stank. I took over 3 hours in phone call to get one distribution and another 2 hours to follow up on a slow/lost check.

And Vanguard and other old school brokers only want conservative investments. Even though a company is listed on one the stock exchanges and not in financial trouble if it employs a 'risky' strategy they won't allow trading on it. They want you to park your money/investments there for years/decades.

Also Vanguard has been accused of tax evasion and had a customer data break over the last decade alone.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2021)

One other thought.

If Vanguard is not sending you quarterly statements or has no record of this account check with the abandoned property department for the state where you were located the last time you did receive notification from Vanguard.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> One other thought.
> 
> If Vanguard is not sending you quarterly statements or has no record of this account check with the abandoned property department for the state where you were located the last time you did receive notification from Vanguard.


Oh I'm getting the quarterly statements they were just slow. I even tried using we will call you back feature. Problem with the virus is that many worked from home so if they needed help they would have to call a supervisor or someone they knew for a question. Some customer reps wouldn't do that and used their lack of knowledge on an issue to dump the call.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Oh I'm getting the quarterly statements they were just slow. I even tried using we will call you back feature. Problem with the virus is that many worked from home so if they needed help they would have to call a supervisor or someone they knew for a question. Some customer reps wouldn't do that and used their lack of knowledge on an issue to dump the call.


I was referring to the OP.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2021)

Tara said:


> My story is in the 1990's.   I worked for the Chilton co.then   And for 1 year it was owned by Walt Disney and I got 45 shares  $8'099.of stock from Walt Disney.   That stock was put into an IRA  into the van guard co.    I am trying to get that money out now.    I keep calling and sometimes they hang up .  What can I do?


They'll make you set up a brokerage account first. At least half way done since it was set up for you. They sell it put it in a money market then you can arrange to have a check mailed. Getting through to them the day you want to sell will be the toughest part-do it mid or morning. Don't wait until three or last week of December or near Jan 15 when many are selling cashing in for an estimated tax payment. If any taxes involved they'll offer to withhold estimated taxes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> It sounds like there might be more to the story.
> 
> I have an IRA with Vanguard and all I have to do is make a phone call to request a distribution.
> 
> You could also request an IRA rollover to another financial institution.





WhatInThe said:


> They'll make you set up a brokerage account first. At least half way done since it was set up for you. They sell it put it in a money market then you can arrange to have a check mailed. Getting through to them the day you want to sell will be the toughest part-do it mid or morning. Don't wait until three or last week of December or near Jan 15 when many are selling cashing in for an estimated tax payment. If any taxes involved they'll offer to withhold estimated taxes.


I would avoid having a check mailed to me at all costs, especially if it will be thousands of dollars. But then again, some strange things go on with the mail around here. Still, what if that check got lost? Direct deposit is safer and more efficient IMO.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 17, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I would avoid having a check mailed to me at all costs, especially if it will be thousands of dollars. But then again, some strange things go on with the mail around here. Still, what if that check got lost? Direct deposit is safer and more efficient IMO.


We take our required withdrawals by direct deposit and it works quite well. Each year they tell us how much we have to withdraw and we have them send it to us in monthly deposits. It works like a champ.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 18, 2021)

vanguard is the worst financial company i ever dealt with .i pulled any money i had with  them out.

the worst customer service , terrible company policies and very self serving as to what they push on you


----------



## Pecos (Nov 18, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> vanguard is the worst financial company i ever dealt with .i pulled any money i had with  them out.
> 
> the worst customer service , terrible company policies and very self serving as to what they push on you


*Over the last thirty years, I have dumped: T. Rowe Price, Janus, Nicholas, and Strong.

We currently have Vanguard, Fidelity, and Dodge & Cox and are fairly happy with all of them. The websites for Fidelity and Vanguard could both stand to be easier to navigate.

Which funds have worked best for you?*


----------



## bowmore (Nov 18, 2021)

Tara said:


> My story is in the 1990's.   I worked for the Chilton co.then   And for 1 year it was owned by Walt Disney and I got 45 shares  $8'099.of stock from Walt Disney.   That stock was put into an IRA  into the van guard co.    I am trying to get that money out now.    I keep calling and sometimes they hang up .  What can I do?


I suggest going to the early-retirement.org forum. The people on that site are extremely knowledgeable.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 18, 2021)

Pecos said:


> *Over the last thirty years, I have dumped: T. Rowe Price, Janus, Nicholas, and Strong.
> 
> We currently have Vanguard, Fidelity, and Dodge & Cox and are fairly happy with all of them. The websites for Fidelity and Vanguard could both stand to be easier to navigate.
> 
> Which funds have worked best for you?*


my best were fidelity contra and fidelity blue chip growth


----------



## Pecos (Nov 18, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> my best were fidelity contra and fidelity blue chip growth


Thanks, right now I am in Fidelity Balanced and have been here for at least a dozen years.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 18, 2021)

I have been with Vanguard for 25 years and loved every minute of them. Great service. Easiest to move money


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 18, 2021)

Tara said:


> My story is in the 1990's.   I worked for the Chilton co.then   And for 1 year it was owned by Walt Disney and I got 45 shares  $8'099.of stock from Walt Disney.   That stock was put into an IRA  into the van guard co.    I am trying to get that money out now.    I keep calling and sometimes they hang up .  What can I do?


You have to be doing something very wrong. I have never heard of any investment company hanging up on anyone


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 19, 2021)

Pecos said:


> *Over the last thirty years, I have dumped: T. Rowe Price, Janus, Nicholas, and Strong.
> 
> We currently have Vanguard, Fidelity, and Dodge & Cox and are fairly happy with all of them. The websites for Fidelity and Vanguard could both stand to be easier to navigate.
> 
> Which funds have worked best for you?*


I don't know if you read my reply in this thread (and an earlier post) about why I left Vanguard. Years ago I also left Fidelity because I had heard they were affiliated with ALEC. At the time several big companies were breaking ties with ALEC. When I tried to find out for sure no one at Fidelity would help me. The customer service rep said she couldn't say and referred me to another department. I got some BS response from them via email. That was the straw that broke the camel's back for me.  Glad I did it too because I noticed (according to one of the self tallying spreadsheets I maintain with all my trades), that the funds I had with them are not doing well.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 19, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't know if you read my reply in this thread (and an earlier post) about why I left Vanguard. Years ago I also left Fidelity because I had heard they were affiliated with ALEC. At the time several big companies were breaking ties with ALEC. When I tried to find out for sure no one at Fidelity would help me. The customer service rep said she couldn't say and referred me to another department. I got some BS response from them via email. That was the straw that broke the camel's back for me.  Glad I did it too because I noticed (according to one of the self tallying spreadsheets I maintain with all my trades), that the funds I had with them are not doing well.


MDS,

I need to go back an take another look at this connection. Thanks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 19, 2021)

Pecos said:


> MDS,
> 
> I need to go back an take another look at this connection. Thanks.


You're welcome of course MDB.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 20, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> You have to be doing something very wrong. I have never heard of any investment company hanging up on anyone


vanguard pretty much did that to. us .

we asked the  vanguard rep a question she couldnt answer . so instead of owning the call and getting someone on the line with us or to call us back like fidelity does she passed us around like a hot potato .

finally after being passed a few times they dumped us on to a line that said please hold for the next representative…..

we decided to see how long it would take to pick up after 10 minutes of no one answering …

we hung up after 1 hour and ten minutes and figured out the answer ourselves.
it was obviously a line no one even answers

just awful customer service.

i wont even start with how they deleted all beneficiaries from joint accounts and told us how we could be better served with a trust which their trust dept  just so happens can do for us .

nonsense


----------



## Liberty (Nov 21, 2021)

I've heard so many tales about the Vanguard lack of customer service its impossible to ignore. And that they used to be good...maybe years ago with John Bogle was still living.

We have had wonderful 24/7 response from Schwab, so can't imagine going anywhere else.
They do customer service right.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2021)

I’ve never had any significant issues with Vanguard.

Like most companies today the front line customer facing employees work from a script that deals with FAQs.  If you have a question that goes off script they are of little use.

The worst brokerage that I‘ve dealt with is Voya. I became a Voya customer through an acquisition.  It was so frustrating to deal with them that I sold my Corporate Leaders Trust Fund in order to escape.

In fairness, my problems were just a brief snapshot of the company at a single point in time.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 21, 2021)

vanguard better revise their script then ….they need to learn to get back to the customer with the answer or get the right person on the line themselves .

whomever i speak to at fidelity always owns the problem , they never pass me off in to the blue


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 21, 2021)

Liberty said:


> I've heard so many tales about the Vanguard lack of customer service its impossible to ignore. And that they used to be good...maybe years ago with John Bogle was still living.
> 
> We have had wonderful 24/7 response from Schwab, so can't imagine going anywhere else.
> They do customer service right.


I *love* Schwab! Their website is so user friendly and anything I need to know about both Schwab's and outside investments is readily available. And I agree, their customer service over the years has been great. It's very easy to change beneficiary designations. Another feature I love is I can submit my RMD and transfer requests (from other brokerages) by uploading scanned forms using their secure messaging feature.


----------

